# Im about to buy an RV



## PeaceAndLove (Jan 6, 2020)

Everything seems to work fine but I'm not a mechanic at all. Does anyone have any advise before I buy it?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 6, 2020)

My only advice would be to include some details so we can actually give advice. Year, make, model, condition, history, your needs, your concerns, etc.


----------



## travelingheathen (Jan 6, 2020)

Leaks and/or water damage would be a major concern.
As Lupo mentioned, stating a bit more info about the vehicle will get you better results.


----------



## brando (Jan 6, 2020)

PeaceAndLove said:


> Everything seems to work fine but I'm not a mechanic at all. Does anyone have any advise before I buy it?


What make/model? I owned a 1980 Toyota Huntsman that was my trusty dusty for over 2 years. There's a lot to think about with RVs, especially depending on how the camper portion was constructed. 

It was of the old style RV construction (1x3's, foam board insulation and aluminum exterior sheeting), as opposed to the more modern fiberglass bodies with aluminum framing you see now. 

The Huntsman was prone to leaks, so I had to be pretty vigilant about inspecting the seems and climbing around on the roof sealing them. When I bought it, the roof had been leaking and though everything seemed sound, a few months down the road I hit a good pothole and almost collapsed the cab over bed area down onto the windshield. All the wood had been saturated in that area and rotted to dust.

Luckily I was close to home and was able to park it for two weeks and totally gut that portion and reframe it. A good friend who's a roofer hooked me up with some awesome products to coat everything with.

All in all it was mechanically the best vehicle I've ever owned. It had the kick-ass R20 engine that Toyota built it's name on in the 70s. But I almost certainly wouldn't buy another RV of that era. Just try to go over that baby with a fine tooth comb before you commit.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jan 6, 2020)

Please post pics and specs I can offer some sound mechanical advice.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jan 7, 2020)

Dont forget to test drive it bro, mechanics are around, doesn't every one know someones who knows someone or something yadda yadda find a mechanic or someone who knows stuff bout cars to come along with you. I myself don't know much about cars, change tire, water, air tires, oil.. but I know people who know lots about cars, people like em ya know.. There is a good guy on here who has a thread that you could ask stuff to about cars.. along with the guy posted above..

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/ask-me-anything-about-vehicle-repair.36382/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2020)

you need to take a mechanic with you to do a full inspection. shouldn't cost more than $150 and it'll literally save you thousands and months of headache.

otherwise, take this checklist and print it out to take with you and check things one by one.


----------



## Sameer (Jan 11, 2020)

I do my own engine work. Not as hard as you might think. 
It's all about leaks and what is leaking. Leaks in the body of the vehicle can create black mold and misery. Same goes for the engine. Make sure the engine is not leaking fluids or if it is can be easily fixed. This is going too sound a little stupid. Turn on the engine and watch the tailpipe. Stick two fingers in and wipe them on the inside of the tailpipe and look at your fingers. Oily black? Listen to the engine from the tailpipe. Watch what comes out in regards to smoke. This might sound a little incoherent but it is a good check...


----------



## allyncooper (Jan 11, 2020)

Like others have said leaks leaks leaks. Almost guaranteed an older RV will be leaking somewhere somehow. Problem is stuff could be rotting out behind the walls so its tough to see. Recommend getting someone who knows RV's to check it out - what you pay them would be well worth it since fixing water damage is time consuming and expensive. 

Lot's of Facebook RV groups to get on to with good info.


----------



## Gulysses3 (Jan 11, 2020)

If it's a diesel you definitely want to get it checked out by a mechanic. Otherwise, check the systems and look for signs of water damage like de-lamination of the siding, etc. The structural integrity can be seriously affected by water damage. Other than that, if it runs good, drives good and you're handy fixing things, I'd say you're all set.


----------



## seasonchange (Mar 15, 2020)

A leaking RV is worth next to nothing in the event of resale so if you find any discolored paint near the corners or sealing work that angle to talk them down on price.

As everyone has mentioned you very likely will encounter leaks, rot and mold if it's older and aluminum sided.

Currently headed to the desert to dry my lil dolph out after spending most of its life in the PNW. 

Turns out the water damage I noticed at purchase was way more extensive than anticipated. People don't really tell you how much shit adds up with these things, and I imagine it's because a lot od retirees dominate the market, have money to spend and joint resources.

Best of luck!


----------

